# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορίες αναπαραγωγής zebra finch

## Ευτύχιος

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω έχω είχα δηλαδεί από παλιά ζεμπράκια (17) Μέσα σε μεγάλο κλουβί .Γενούν συχνά μόνο αυγά ....Είναι ανενόχλητα .Τα βλέπω μια φορά την ημέρα και αν τα τα δω . Για ποιο λογο μένουν μονο στα αυγα και δεν βγενουν νεοσσοι :Icon Question:

----------


## xrisam

Ευτυχιε καλως ήρθες.

Έχεις κάνει διατροφική προετοιμασία και τα σχετικά?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι όλα μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί; Και τα 17; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζευγαρώνουν συγγενικά πουλιά μεταξύ τους; Τι συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας υπάρχουν;

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Τους βαζω την συνηθισμενη τροφη για καναρινια.

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Ναι είναι όλα μαζί αλλα το κλουβί είναι 3,5 μετρα πλάτος 4 μήκος και 45cm βαθος .δεν νομίζω να ζευγαρώνουν συγγενικά γιατί τα πήρα από διαφορετικό petshop σε διαφορετικές χρονιες .Θερμοκρασία 14 βαθμούς τώρα αυτόν τον καιρό με 1

----------


## nikolaslo

Περιεργη κλουβα θα μπορουσες να την βγαλεις μια φωτο να ην δουμε δεν εχω ξανα δει κατι αντιστοιχο 
Θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις με λατινικους χαρακηρες ειναι καπως κουραστικο

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος αλλά να την βγάλω φωτογραφία αλλα δεν ξερω να την αναρτησω.

----------


## nikolaslo

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ekBirdClub-com
Διαβασε σε παρακαλω  το παραπανω λινκ συγκεκριμένα στο 12Γ αναφερει κατι που σε ενδιαφερει.

----------


## xrisam

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## blackmailer

ΚΑτ' αρχήν γιατί δίνεις τροφή για καναρίνια?? τα ζεμπράκια είναι εξωτικά παραδείσια πτηνά και χρειάζονται άλλη διατροφή. υπάρχει ειδικό μείγμα στα πετ σοπ. 
κατα δεύτερον μήπως δεν δίνεις υλικό για φωλιά και τελικά δεν βολεύονται να κάτσουν να πυρώσουν τα αυγά??
τρίτον, μήπως είναι κατα βάση θηλυκά τα πουλιά σου και δεν γονιμοποιούνται??
τέταρτον και τελευταίο , μήπως υπάρχουν γάτες κτλ τριγύρω και δεν νιώθουν ασφάλεια αφού ξεσηκώνονται κάθε που θα περάσει κάποια απο τις γάτες δίπλα απο την κλούβα??

----------


## Ευτύχιος

1)Στο που πήγα τουσ είπα φαγιτό για ζεμπράκια και μου έδωσαν ένα που γράφει απέξω για καναρίνια petshop  
2)Υλικό φολιάς υπάρχει και με το παραπάνο υπάρχει νήμα και άχερο.Σε φάρμα τα έχω.
3)επίσης έχω 9 αρσενικά και 8 θυλικά άρα είναι ζευγάρι.
4)Υπάρχουν γάτες αλλά δεν τα πειράζουν είναι σίγουρο 100%.Οι γάτες είναι μερομένες και δεν τα πειράζουν.

----------


## blackmailer

άλλο είναι ήμερες οι γάτες και άλλο τα ζεμπράκια δεν ενοχλούνται...μπορεί η γάτα απλά να πετάγεται απο δίπλα για παιχνίδι με άλλη γάτα και αυτά να φοβούνται...δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω! περίμενε και καμιά άλλη άποψη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το μείγμα για καναρίνια δεν θα πρέπει να δίνεται σε ζεμπράκια, έχουν διαφορετικές διατροφικές ανάγκες. Δες εδώ: Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών

Από εκεί και πέρα τα 9 αρσενικά και 8 θηλυκά (εκτός αν έκανες τυπογραφικό λάθος) δεν είναι ίσος αριθμός επομένως κάποιο αρσενικό μένει "μπακούρι" και πολύ πιθανόν να ενοχλεί τα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια και να μην κλωσσάνε ήρεμα. Τα ζεμπράκια είναι αρκετά κτητικά και πολλές φορές η αναπαραγωγή πολλών ζευγαριών στον ίδιο χώρο δεν φέρει επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα καθώς μπορεί να διεκδικούν την κατά τη δική τους άποψη καλύτερη φωλιά στο χώρο ή να κλέβουν νήμα. Εγώ θα έβρισκα ποιο ζευγαράκι είναι πολύ ταιριαστό και θα τα έβαζα σε ένα ήσυχο μέρος, χωρίς γάτες που μπορεί να τα τρομάζουν (το ότι οι γάτες είναι ήρεμες όπως λέει και ο Νεκτάριος δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτά είναι εξικοιωμένα με την παρουσία τους), σε μία 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα να δω πως θα τα πάνε αποκλειστικά μόνα τους!

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Τους δίνω τροφή για καναρίνια γιατί αυτήν μου έδωσαν.Στο πετ σοπ.Υλικό τους δίνω και με το παραπάνο τουσ δίνω άχειρο.είναι όλα ζευγάρια εκτοσ από ένα αρσενικό .Δεν υπάρχουν γάτες....

----------


## Ευτύχιος

δεν υπάρχουν γάτες και αυτην την τροφη μου εδωσαν στο πετ σοπ.Για θλικο τοθσ δινο αχιρο....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς οι υπάλληλοι των πετ σοπ συχνά δεν γνωρίζουν τις σωστές τροφές για το κάθε είδος. Διάβασε παραπάνω το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα και άλλαξε τη διατροφή τους. Το ένα παραπάνω αρσενικό αλλά και η συνύπαρξη τόσων ζευγαριών στον ίδιο χώρο, πιθανόν να σου προκαλεί προβλήματα. Ο αρσενικός ψάχνει να ζευγαρώσει ενώ τα υπόλοιπα ανταγωνίζονται για το υλικό της φωλιάς. Στα ζεμπράκια τα αρσενικά δεν σταματούν ποτέ ουσιαστικά να σουλουπώνουν τη φωλιά τους. Έχω τρία ζευγάρια και όλοι οι αρσενικοί φτιάχνουν τη φωλιά καθώς κλωσσάνε. Πιθανότατα λοιπόν να προσπαθούν να κλέψουν υλικό και από τις άλλες φωλιές.
Προσπάθησε να επιλέξεις 2-3 ζευγάρια και να τα βάλεις για αναπαραγωγή ξεχωριστά το καθένα να δούμε πως θα πάνε.

----------


## vagg

Καμια απαντηση τελικα?εγω σε μικροτερη κλουβα απο δυο ζευγαρια καταφερανα τα κανω 20... αλλα με σωστη διατροφη και σιγουρα με ησυχο κ αρμονικο περιβαλλον!

----------

